# A bad day



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought I was having a bad day when I pulled into field and fuel line cracked on pickup.Diesel spray all over,got sucked in the vents and into cab.Pewww.

Got in planter and population was off,a bearing went out in the drive.

Call for a ride and we run after parts 60 miles away.4 hrs later got both of them going.

Then I heard about the nieghbors bad day.He got hit by a train in his Rogator.

And his brother hit a highline with planter marker.It fried the tires on the planter.

Both walked away.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW. Glad no body was hurt.
I learned long ago to never say those words---"it can't get any worse". Cause it will show ya!
Got frustrated as all $%%$# today with the knotter on that baler, but still count my blessings.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I thought I was having a bad day when I pulled into field and fuel line cracked on pickup.Diesel spray all over,got sucked in the vents and into cab.Pewww.
> 
> Got in planter and population was off,a bearing went out in the drive.
> 
> ...


When you can walk away from being struck by a train and coming into contact with high voltage....I would say that was a pretty good day!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Gee, I busted a line on my Cat track loader (no cab) and got covered in oil. It was the line on the cylinder that held the bucket up. Had just changed oil and filters. Now I feel a lot better but keep sliding everywhere!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

And then there are the people that should be having a really bad day but get **** lucky. Earlier this week I pulled on the local paved road to go to the dairy. After a half mile or so I realized there was a feed truck 3/4 mile ahead of me and he had his auger out and up like he was still filling a bin, 60 mph down the road. His auger just bumped a primary line going across the road, without damaging it. No sparks either as it was a neutral.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now this is a bad day.

Regards, Mike

http://community.agr...ime/ba-p/197751


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

After a bad day I like to go here: http://www.profi.com/interactive/disaster_picture_index_23605.html?year=2011 so I can have visual proof that it could be worse.


----------

